# Umlaute in URL mit GWT



## Dudo (26. Nov 2012)

Hi Leute,

was muss man mit Umlauten machen damit sie korrekt in der URL dargestellt werden?
Zum Beispiel wird der Buchstabe ü zu -> %EF%BF%BD.
gibt es einen weg, damit der Buchstabe ü korrekt in der URL angezeigt wird?
Gruß!


----------



## xehpuk (26. Nov 2012)

Was ist für dich korrekt? Sagt dir URL-Encoding etwas?
Aus einem 
	
	
	
	





```
ü
```
 sollte eigentlich ein 
	
	
	
	





```
%C3%BC
```
 werden (UTF-8).
Wie die URL letztendlich angezeigt wird, hängt vom Browser ab.


----------



## Dudo (27. Nov 2012)

aso also gibt es keinen Weg, dass der Browser Umlaute korrekt in der url anzeigt.
alles klar.
danke!


----------

